# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Teste psikologjike

## teta

_i kam ca teste psikologjike shum funny -intriguese,marr nga librat psikologjik,dhe shpesh ne shoqerin time i plotesojm,,,eshte i cik interesante
mu kujtua nje nga ata,dhe te shof sa gezojn  interesim,nese po kam tjera edhe per export..._

ok, attention! 
rregulla e pare dhe e vetme eshte se pergjegjjet duhet te jene afektive,pra te momentit,jo te mundoheni te jepni pergjegjje logjike te pyetjes,asnje pergjegjje  nuk eshte gabim,sepse ti ke drejten ta preceptosh ashtu,edhe nese nese fare nuk ka lidhje me pyejen,praaaa pergjegjje afektive te castit qe per nje arsye apo tjeter mu ajo te shkon ne mendje.

*5 pyetje

1.Paramendo veten ne nje shkretetire,ecen ecen ashtu i lodhur i rraskapitur,kur papritmas keni para vetes nje mur.Ca do beni?
-te mundoheni ta kerceni murin e te vazhdoni tutje?
-te shikoni se si ta evitoni anash murin?
-do dorzoheni,nuk mundeni me!?

2.po ecni tutje ne shkretetire dhe para vetes papritmas keni nje pale shkalle.
Prej cfar materiali ndertues jane shkallet?

3.Papritmas e gjeni veten ne nje dhome plotesisht te kuqe,100% e kuqe me mure ,me plafon e gjitha e kuqe.
Cfar ndjese fitoni ne kete moment?

4.Papritmas e gjeni veten ne nje dhomen e gjelbert 100% te gjelbert.
Cfar ndjesije  fitoni?

5.Jeni vetem ne mal,nate ,terr,dhe duke ecur mes drunjeve keni ndjesin se dikush po ju perciell.
Ca do beni?
-te ndaleni dhe te shikoni se kush eshte?
-te ja fusni vrapit pa kthyer koken pas?*
_
analizat e pergjegjjeve do ti pastoi pas te themi 2 dite ,qe te mos ndikojn ne pergjegjjet e anetarve_

ps,ajde pra rreshtohuni dhe  fillojm:...
first please

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

1. pergjigja - te mundoheni ta kerceni murin e te vazhdoni tutje?
2. Material Druri
3. Frike dhe ftoht
4. Arome Lulesh
5. Me shume me pergjigjet kjo: te ja fusni vrapit pa kthyer koken pas.

----------


## teta

> 1. pergjigja - te mundoheni ta kerceni murin e te vazhdoni tutje?
> 2. Material Druri
> 3. Frike dhe ftoht
> 4. Arome Lulesh
> 5. Me shume me pergjigjet kjo: te ja fusni vrapit pa kthyer koken pas.


 :buzeqeshje: 
hmm ,okk
je kursye pak ne pergjegjje,edhe ti pershkruaje me gjere nuk do ishte bere nami.

----------


## Blis

1-Meqenese do isha e lodhur edhe rraskapitur,do shikoja njehere nqs do mund t'a evitoja murin  :ngerdheshje:  ,sepse mendoj se ndoshta kishte veshtiresi te tjera mbas atij murit,ndaj duhej ruajtur fuqia  :ngerdheshje: .Neqoftese s'kishte mundesi evitimi,atehere do mblidhja ato pak fuqi dhe do perpiqesha t'a kaloja.
2-Celik,ky material me erdhi ndermend.
3-Frike,me duket sikur nje skene filmi horror,e krijuar nga nje stalker dashurie ne pritje te viktimes(duhet te ndaloj se shikuari seriale filmash me police edhe keqberes :P)
4-Paqe,relaks.
5- J'a fus vrapit pa kethyer koken pas.

----------


## Enii

1) do ta kaloj .. me forcen e mendjes ;-)
2)shkallet jane prej avulli !! (si re)
3)dashuri , zjarr dhe gjak
4)dhome jeshile .. boh .. e shpifur !
5) te ndalem te shikoj pernjehere

mezi po pres pergjigjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## teta

ok u bene dy dite,shoof nuk ka shum interesuar te testohen...nejse

testi kishte te bente me *tipin e karakterit te personit qe jep pergjegjjet*

*1.Paramendo veten ne nje shkretetire,ecen ecen ashtu i lodhur i rraskapitur,kur papritmas keni para vetes nje mur.Ca do beni?*

-krahasohet me perballjen e personit me problemet  qe ai person hase ne jete.
Pra personi qe tenton ta kaloi eshte tip qe i del perball problemeve dhe eshte *luftarak*,personat qe e evitojn ate,jane persona qe bejn kompromise ne jete,dhe ata qe nuk mund te ecin me,aa persona qe dorzohen ne krizen e pare jetesore.

*2.po ecni tutje ne shkretetire dhe para vetes papritmas keni nje pale shkalle.
Prej cfar materiali ndertues jane shkallet?
*
-shkallet kan te bejne me karakterin e personit ne fjale.
Sa me material me te forte qe e paramendon shkallet,aq e i forte eshte  karakter.

*3.Papritmas e gjeni veten ne nje dhome plotesisht te kuqe,100% e kuqe me mure ,me plafon e gjitha e kuqe.
Cfar ndjese fitoni ne kete moment?*

-kjo ka te beje me maradhenjen me sex qe ka personi qe jep pergjegjen e caktuar.


*4.Papritmas e gjeni veten ne nje dhomen e gjelbert 100% te gjelbert.
Cfar ndjesije fitoni?*

-kjo shpjegon me maradhenjen tuaj me femijerin,sa ma shum ndjdesi qetesie qe fiton nga kjo dhome,aq femijeri me te qete ka perjetuar personi.


*5.Jeni vetem ne mal,nate ,terr,dhe duke ecur mes drunjeve keni ndjesin se dikush po ju perciell.
Ca do beni?*

kjo pergjegjje ka te beje me maradhenjen me vdekjen si mund te perballet personi,sa shum rrezikon ne jete!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blis

Interesante! E vetmja qe me duket sikur nuk mu pershtat ishte pergjigjia e trete.Tani,une s'kam frike nga seksi  :ngerdheshje:  Po me ben te dyshoj ne vetvete,si i kam bere keto dy vajzat une,me frymen e shenjte te Perendise? :P Hahhahahahah rrofsh teta,se me pelqeu testi qe solle ti,gjithashtu me beri edhe te qesh (gje e mire kjo)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

> Interesante! E vetmja qe me duket sikur nuk mu pershtat ishte pergjigjia e trete.Tani,une s'kam frike nga seksi  Po me ben te dyshoj ne vetvete,si i kam bere keto dy vajzat une,me frymen e shenjte te Perendise? :P Hahhahahahah rrofsh teta,se me pelqeu testi qe solle ti,gjithashtu me beri edhe te qesh (gje e mire kjo)


Bils,testet nuk behen per tu pershtatur ty ose tjetrit,por per te deshifruar disa ndjesi te kompresuara thell ne mendjen e dikujt

ps,femije mund te beje secili ,as qe e veme ne diskutim aftesin tende per te qen baba,por ishte nje preceptim i yti personalme gjithcka rreth sex e thene ne vija te vrazhda,ja ku ke pjesmarresit tjer ne testim,nuk e preceptuan njejt si ty,ata mund te ndahan te knaqur nga pergjegjja e fituar.

nuk jam psikologe por sipas meje i bie qe te duhet nje ambient me relaxues dhe pa shum ngarkesa te punes dhe jetes se perditeshme gjersa bene sex dhe gjithcka rreth saj, mundohu te mos i pranosh shum emocionalisht ndikimet nga jasht familjes tende....

_ok ja nje i rradhes,po te kesh disponimin e duhur mbase  e permison score_  :buzeqeshje: 

*
Cila per ju eshte me prioritet  me te larte?|
rradhiti sipas prioriteit qe do i beje nese te duhen ti besh te gjitha njekoesisht

1 Cingerron telefoni
2 Femija qan
3 Cingerron zilja e shtepise
5 Filloi shiu,dhe rrobat e thara jasht duhet te mblidhen
6 Uji nga rubineta e leshuar ne lavabo po e mbulon lavamanin
*

----------


## Izadora

> *5 pyetje
> 
> 1.Paramendo veten ne nje shkretetire,ecen ecen ashtu i lodhur i rraskapitur,kur papritmas keni para vetes nje mur.Ca do beni?
> -te mundoheni ta kerceni murin e te vazhdoni tutje?
> -te shikoni se si ta evitoni anash murin?
> -do dorzoheni,nuk mundeni me!?
> 
> 2.po ecni tutje ne shkretetire dhe para vetes papritmas keni nje pale shkalle.
> Prej cfar materiali ndertues jane shkallet?
> ...



Mqs pergjigjet e testit paskan dal , po e jap dhe une mendimin tim 

Tek dy pyetjet e para do uroja te jete nje mirazh , do e urdheroroja trurin e lodhur nga shkretetira --nuk eshte e vertet , nuk eshte e vertet :-D 

3. Nqs eshte e kuqe e embel  do ndihesha mire .
4. Qetesi 
5. Edhe pse nga natyra jam pak kurioze , ne kete rast do ja mbathja me te katerta







> 1 Cingerron telefoni
> 2 Femija qan
> 3 Cingerron zilja e shtepise
> 5 Filloi shiu,dhe rrobat e thara jasht duhet te mblidhen
> 6 Uji nga rubineta e leshuar ne lavabo po e mbulon lavamanin


6. Do mbyllja rubinetin
2. femija qe qan
3. telefon 
4. dera
5. rrobat po u lagen , thahen neser , se e lexova tek koha do kemi diell :-D

----------


## loneeagle

1. -te mundoheni ta kerceni murin e te vazhdoni tutje

2. te hekurta

3. tmerr nuk e pelqej shume ngjyren e kuqe 

4. qetesi


5. jam 50/50 varet se te ashperta ndihen gjurmet/zhurma

-te ndaleni dhe te shikoni se kush eshte?
-te ja fusni vrapit pa kthyer koken pas?

nm sorry teta tani e pashe qe ke vendosur pergjigjet

----------


## loneeagle

1. femija qan
2. uji nga rubineta
3. zilja e shtepis
4. filloj shiu
5. zilja e tel.

btw ku eshte 4 ketu????

----------


## Blis

teta,e para faleminderit qe i ndan me ne keto teste.E dyta,une jam femer  :buzeqeshje: 
Une nuk u merzita nga rezultati,perkundrazi me pelqeu por ajo pergjigje me beri pershtypje dhe per te qeshur,sic u shpreha me lart. Pergjigjet per testin e dyte,i kam te njejta  me ****,vetem se une nuk e vura re qe mungonte numri 4  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## teta

jo nuk  ka numer 6 e paskam gabuar ne njesim,dmth jane vetem 5 pyetje
ok pergjegjjet pas dy dite ,te mos ndikoj ne pergjegjje te anetarve qe duan te testohen
see u

----------


## celyy

----------------

----------


## teta

> ----------------


e paske nje stil te vecant te dhenjes se mendimeve,u deshka superdeshifrim per pergjegjjet tua

----------


## teta

Pergjegjjet:

1 Cingerron telefoni _*PUNA*
2 Femija qan_*FAMILJA*
3 Cingerron zilja e shtepise_*SHOQERIA*
4 Filloi shiu,dhe rrobat e thara jasht duhet te mblidhen _*PARAT*
5 Uji nga rubineta e leshuar ne lavabo po e mbulon lavamanin_*SEX*


mvarsisht nga prioritete qe keni vene ashtu ne jeten tuaj te perditeshme  i jepni perparsi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

*MBREMJE NE FILHARMONI

Ka dicka magjike ne koncertin e filharmonise-ndjenja e pritjes dhe perjetimit.
Paramendoni se keni mundesi te jeni pjese e filharmonse ,te merrni vendin e nje instrumentalisti,te keni shancin njehere ne jete te tregoni ca me se miri mundeni ne nje mbremje filharmonije.
Pra po ta kishit mundesin ti bashkangjiteshit orkestres,cilin instrument do zgjidhni:

1.violina
2.kontrabas
3.truba
4.flauta*

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

AW une e vura rubinetin te paren, se thashe se po me laget shtepia dhe kush rri e fshin dhe e than pastaj :-D 

Per leke se vriskam hic lol 

Violina

----------


## kleadoni

Violinen edhe une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

> AW une e vura rubinetin te paren, se thashe se po me laget shtepia dhe kush rri e fshin dhe e than pastaj :-D 
> 
> Per leke se vriskam hic lol 
> 
> Violina


hahhaah,lere lereee se e zum ,cenke ti njeee :syte zemra:  hahah
shaka kuptohet,poor femer hesapi gjithmon arsyen para zgjedhjes  :Lulja3:

----------

